# royal mail- special delivery



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

i just wanted to no what everyones view on reptiles and special delivery is??.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

it shouldnt happen and its illigal, the only legal and safe way to transport reptiles that way is TNT. Still i would prefer to pick them up myself or use reptile txi.

Jay


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not for me..
i have a tnt account, although they are not great, but there are few other affordable choices.
there are some good people out there, but the costs are pftem too much for the price of what people sell.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Voted no.. Im not going to explain why, I think its fairly obvious.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats 4-0... cant see too many peopel going for this


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

definatley no!
Tanya xx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

6-0, shall we say its a draw?


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

No way - I only trust myself - went and got my boa from almost up in Scotland


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

someone voted yes?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

no from me


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I cant believe some idiot posted Yes, I had 2 jungle corn snakes sent through the post, which arrived dead many members of this and other rep forums will know about my incident. and as pointed out it is illegal as well as anyone considering this method being a complete idiot.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

OMG wasn't me by mistake was it? I just voted and voted "no" (I hope) just before this message come through ... if it was me reverse it quick!!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

no from me,my dart frogs arrived by royal mail which totally shocked me,especially cos the driver had the box upside down under his arm,when it clearly stated keep upright,fragile,but hey thats royal mail for you.and i also thought it was illegal.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Its illegal to post vertebrates, but not inverts. Spiders etc are often sent royal mail, but it seems a bit shady with a frog!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Its illegal to post vertebrates, but not inverts. Spiders etc are often sent royal mail, but it seems a bit shady with a frog!


 
i know,they were very well packaged with heat packs,etc.but still when you pay 25 pounds and it says courier guaranteed by 9am next day, i didnt expect a postie knocking on my door,thought it would be tnt


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

i voted no...no chance in hell....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

2 people have voted yes now sy


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Who selected yes am really curious now, especailly as to why.

jay


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

:bash: heres me thinking there was only one idiot


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

make the poll public then we can see whos voted what


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

The first yes may have been the thread starter


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope, no sirree bob


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

i voted no, i just had my Salmon Pink Birdeater T delivered last week, was charged £9.95 for posting, it was packed well with a heat pad thingy and lots of cusioning(sp), i was suprised when the posty knocked he had the box by the corner and when my missus told him to hold it up the right way he threw it in the air and caught it on the bottom:shock: , to be fair though, there was nothing on the box to say what was in it.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

only 17 -2??


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

No way. we had some snails posted out just before christmas and I wasnt in to accept the parcel from the postman. sorting office closes at 2pm so i phoned up and asked for it to be delivered to our local post office the next morning. It wasnt there when i went to pick it up so I rang the sorting office who comfirmed it had left the sorting office that morning. The postie must have been taking the parcels home because it eventually turned up at the sorting office 3 days later.


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Is it a joke question? With it being illegal I am suprised anyone would seriously start a poll?? I will vote no now anyway but I'm sure this must just be a joke???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

maybe its just a tester?


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

i didnt vote yes and its not a joke i was just wondering coz someone i no was reciving them from royal mail.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

:-x :naughty:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I voted no for 1 I now no its illegal...and 2 - about 3 yrs ago I bought a bloodred beardie which to my horror wen i found out was on its way, was being delivered via royal mail...they dint even call at my house and took her straight to the depot...and wen I went there to collect her, i just caught the bloke throwing and catchin the fudgin box!

as for the 3 who voted yes???? WTF !!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

No way!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Definate NO from me, can't believe 3 people think it is okay :bash:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I used to work for the post office I know how some packages are handled so definatly NO


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Based on legalties - no. Based on handling - no. Based on chance of snake being killed due to the irresponsibility of saving a few quid or a drive - no. Overall, a big NO to Royal Mail from me, and anyone who uses them should be named & shamed.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

No - Wrong on so many levels.....


----------



## Rubber-man (Dec 23, 2006)

no no no no no no no maybe NO!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

about half past four.



ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

i voted no aswell


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I voted no also


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

No Way ,never


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

46:3 thus far.
I had a TNT guy throw a corn of mine (in the box obviously) in the air and catch it on the way up to my front door. Don't think he seen me open up before he got to the step. Anyway, what I'm hinting at is if the box aint labelled, who's to know?


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I've had bad experiences with Royal Mail period - whether its livefood, letters, parcels - pretty much anything. They're crap basically. I now only trust them with 1st class mail. Anything else goes through someone else.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

im noticing the high incidence of box throwing by various members of the workforce of TNT and Royal Mail,this is also a popular pastime with shippment boxes at Heathrow,seems to be like a red rag to a bull to label boxes "live animals",anyways the point im getting to is this,the best way i have found to stop this(complaints to parent companies are waste of time and effort)is to make the boxes as heavy as possible,for instance with TNT the price per box is fixed up to 10kilo,and believe me not many people will make the effort to throw a 9.8kilo box about,also theres the psycological aspect,most people value other peoples goods by the weight of the boxes they are handling,tend to be slightly more careful with heavier goods.
the moral of all this is if you think your ployboxes are being misshandled then either pack the animals as i usually do in a plastic box well cushioned by packing the polybox tightly with screwed up newspaper so any football playing at the depot is dampened somewhat or simply include a nice thick sheet of scrap 1inch ply or similar in the bottom of the box etc to bump the weight up.
now i just know someone will come forward to say they had a 18foot burmese chucked about by the Arnold Schwarzenegger of the delivery world,but it may just help.
regards gaz
PS i didnt bother votin on this as its a bit daft.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL! Next time I have a snake couriered I'll ask the breeder to include filled bottles of water  Or sand.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

bottles of water/sand not good as they will move about and may damage the animal,scrap plywood can be cut to fit tightly in the bottom of the polybox and secured there with silicone sealant
regards gaz


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't looked at this thread in a while - but, in my mind, the best way to ensure your new pet gets to you safely - is to do it yourself. My hubby drove me all the way up to Birkenhead to get our last boa - and I carried her in her pet carrier all the way back. It was about a 6 hours trip (though we spent an hour up there admiring the rest of the collection) but well worth it.

Also, the breeder we got her from won't use any couriers whatsoever, buyer collects or he delivers personally.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

gaz said:


> bottles of water/sand not good as they will move about and may damage the animal,scrap plywood can be cut to fit tightly in the bottom of the polybox and secured there with silicone sealant
> regards gaz


I wasn't being serious lol


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I've voted NO as i've received my reps by tnt thanks nige although they aint that good as nige said, as my house number is 65 and the tnt people put 66 on it :lol2: i'm just sooooo lucky they didn't open it....and i've received my female snow corn by APC OVERNIGHT SECURITY and i've not heard of them before but she was fine? and my ghost and butter are being delivered in person my sue nelson on the 11th march so i can't wait and i'm getting other lavernder but a male hypo from nige so hopefully the tnt people will put 65 this time lol.....*


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

tbh i dont see what difference there is if the reptile is packed the same way that people send via tnt?
i get livefoods delivered via royal mail 
i havnt voted and i wouldnt do it myself but i cant see what difference there is if royal mail or tnt other than the price
i had nigels snakes delivered by tnt and saw the bloke swinging it about up my drive and i did tell him off and said there is live snakes in that box and your swinging it about without a care in the world. really i should of put in a complaint but i didnt


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

> tbh i dont see what difference there is if the reptile is packed the same way that people send via tnt?
> i get livefoods delivered via royal mail


Insects are stupid and don't stress (as much, or as easily). Aswell as that they don't require a heat source. Snakes and Lizards do. Their is a HUGE difference in how a courier such as TNT handle their stuff compaired to Royal Mail. Though TNT as mentioned are not all that great.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Insects are stupid and don't stress (as much, or as easily). Aswell as that they don't require a heat source. Snakes and Lizards do. Their is a HUGE difference in how a courier such as TNT handle their stuff compaired to Royal Mail. Though TNT as mentioned are not all that great.


i know reptiles get stressed etc 
tnt aint all that great but their the only ones that will do the job for us
another prob is that most of us cant get a tnt account and its not fair
i havnt posted any of my reps and wouldnt do that, people either collect or i will deliver.
its just interesting of what people have to say to my reply, and if i didnt say it someone else would of, so please dont hate me xx


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

what a stupid thread to put up!!!
did you have under a 100 post's to begin with and thought starting a thread this stupid would add up your post's so you could get into over 18's off topic. lol
seriously what kinda person would stick a reptile or any kind of animal and send it by royal mail unless your a cheap idiot and dont give a toss about your animals


----------



## geckokeeper (Jan 11, 2007)

wtf! wouldnt even cross my mind, send any animal in the post by any meens seems abit sick to me. if you cant get it yourself dont bother!!:rant2:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

emilou said:


> what a stupid thread to put up!!!
> did you have under a 100 post's to begin with and thought starting a thread this stupid would add up your post's so you could get into over 18's off topic. lol
> seriously what kinda person would stick a reptile or any kind of animal and send it by royal mail unless your a cheap idiot and dont give a toss about your animals


considering this thread was started more than a week before the over 18 section was created, and at the time we had several threads regarding the trasnporting of snakes.

And someone else had posted a thread that a rep seller HAD sent snakes via Royal Mail.


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Its illegal to post vertebrates, but not inverts. Spiders etc are often sent royal mail, but it seems a bit shady with a frog!


fish can be sent


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

*4 - Yes* :shock: Are you out of you mind !
*71 - No* Atleast some sensible people are on here !

I obviously voted no ... must i add it is also illegal to use this type of delivery/courier. Use TNT, The Reptile Taxi or collect.


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

i started this thread and personaly cant belive 4 people voted yes?? i honesly thought that it would be 100% no


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

lets just hope the 4 who voted yes are young ones who want to save money on delivery and not thought about the dangers it puts the reps in and not sellers who actually do this.


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

the-tick said:


> considering this thread was started more than a week before the over 18 section was created, and at the time we had several threads regarding the trasnporting of snakes.
> 
> And someone else had posted a thread that a rep seller HAD sent snakes via Royal Mail.


i didnt know this post was started a week ago......


----------

